# How long can they survive???



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

Quick question,
How long can the bacteria survive in a canister filter that is not running???
I have two filter on my tank one, the Fluval 303, is a bit noisy so I do not run it when I am in the room, I might not run him for a few days sometimes.
So are the bacteria able to suvive in the canister ?
How long could they go?

Thx,

a.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Without a steady supply of oxygen they will die in about 24hrs and create anaerobic conditions. You will have to clean out the media and reseed it.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*hummm*

Well, that is bad news but thank you for the information.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A tidbit from the ol' grey matter:

If it's that rattly you have a bum unit . A temporary option is attaching a powerhead of similar GPH to the intake of the Fluval. 

HTH


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*old 303*

Hey Wilson,

The unit is actually working fine but a 303 (old one too) is noticebly louder than a Eheim ProII, since the tank live in the living room when I watch a movie it is anoying.
Further more at the moment it leaks (likely the "O" ring seal is twisted) so I do not leave the unit on when I am not there.

Since the tank sits on an open tank support (for now) the noise is not muffled by a cabinet or such.

So there you have it the whole story of why I do not run this unit all the time !
LOL

Thank you both anyway for your replies.

a.


----------

